# It's A' COMIN'!!!



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Dang those pictures getting me pumped up I can't wait! driving home from hunting this morning and seeing a skim of ice on some ponds got me going.gotta get my gear oit


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm gonna have you beat this year on the jumbo ice gills my brother bought a house with a nice pond packed with monsters! Pretty excited about it


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 330195
> View attachment 330197
> View attachment 330199
> View attachment 330201
> ...


HOLY CRAPPIE, nice one icebucketjohn! where does one find a monster like that?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

IBJ! You never said where that slab came from! Quite the fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

North end of skeeter by this tool big Eric. He got banned so we don'tsee his fish porn anytime. Quite sad if ya ask me.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Fish2Win said:


> North end of skeeter by this tool big Eric. He got banned so we don'tsee his fish porn anytime. Quite sad if ya ask me.


Wait, so ibj didn’t catch that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Fish2Win said:


> North end of skeeter by this tool big Eric. He got banned so we don'tsee his fish porn anytime. Quite sad if ya ask me.


Sounds like big Eric was pretty cool and knew how to fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sounds like big Eric was pretty cool and knew how to fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stellar performances on the ice! Jon just likes To look at pictures and swim on frozen ponds. Lol lololol. Just teasing ya Jon


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> I'm gonna have you beat this year on the jumbo ice gills my brother bought a house with a nice pond packed with monsters! Pretty excited about it


Ice fishing party at set-the-drag’s Bro’s house first ice!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey you bring the beer and brats and its on!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> Hey you bring the beer and brats and its on!


There are just wayyy to many witnesses on here for you to say that! Hell I’ll provide the bait too.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

At the rate the weather is going might just have to take the boat out there


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

set-the-drag said:


> At the rate the weather is going might just have to take the boat out there


He probably wouldn't like me tearing up his lawn launching my Lund, so we will just have to be happy with the jon boat and the canoe.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

No cold weather in sight. This season might be a total bust. So, sick of this crap!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not Lookin' Good Fellas.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> Not Lookin' Good Fellas.
> 
> View attachment 336265


Oh ye of little faith. The ice never came in here (PIB) last year until the middle of January and we fished almost to St. Patrick’s Day (March 17). It’s gonna be a little late but we will fish. Last year we netted our shiners early and we had all our bait by the end of October. Different story this year. We’ve been nervous but the shiners just showed up a couple of weeks ago and we are good to go. A little prayer to the ice gods wouldn’t hurt. Hard water and tight lines! Good luck!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Lol









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 330195
> View attachment 330197
> View attachment 330199
> View attachment 330201
> ...


John- have you tried those waxy jigs? They are my favorite lead jigs on the ice. I like to tie some hackle on and tip with some of Contraband baits plastics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Good news. The forecast says we will be walking on water somewhere between the 22nd and the 25th.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Brian: I've never tried them.


----------

